# The Fat Girls! Chunka and Munka!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

*sings* 'Fat bottomed girls you make my rocking worls go roouuunnddd!' :lol:

These two does (Along with a siamese sister, who isn't fat) were the result of an experimental litter between a Red (Ay) Satin pet type male, and a very big, very very well typed PEW girl of mine.

Chunka, who has quite respectable sized ears, but no tail set at all, just has a big bum with a tail 'sticking out of it' LOL










And Munka, who's ear aren't that great (Still better than dads though) and a better tail set than her sister,










Both together, you can see what i mean about the tail sets here,










Now, your immediate thought is probably, well they are Reds covered up by the albino gene (Cos thats what i thought at first) but NO!! They have points! The most ridiculasly faint points ever, but they have them! So they can't be red right?? Is it possible to inherite the obsese tendancy without the red gene??

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought that any mousie of light color would be prone to obesity. These girls are lightweights compared to some of my big fat mousies. Your Chunka and Munka are a bit heavyset; certain not the 'racy' body shape ideal for showing.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Pale selfs are not prone to obesity in the UK. Reds are the only ones with that problem as a genetic fault.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> Pale selfs are not prone to obesity in the UK. Reds are the only ones with that problem as a genetic fault.


The same is true in the US show ring, although reds are rarer than in the UK.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a dove doe and she is huge iv cut her food right down and she just wont loose weight she is getting bigger and bigger its horrible and im worried her fatness will kill her soon dont no what else i can do she is just the biggest mouse i have ever seen.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It occurred to me that maybe chunka and Munka have a tail set under all that fat? Maybe?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No, they don't.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

No, they really don't LOL Chunka none at all, Munka... a teeny, tiny bit!!

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*Oh, boo hoo*


----------

